
Show HN: Search for Levi's Jeans Using Body Measurements - cmogni1
https://www.tryfitfirst.com/fit-tool
======
FreeHugs
Reminds me of [https://www.bestgoodthings.com](https://www.bestgoodthings.com)

~~~
cmogni1
That’s our old domain!

------
bradknowles
Doesn’t cover larger waist sizes.

Edit: doesn’t seem to handle anything over 49” waist measurements.

~~~
cmogni1
That’s right: we don’t handle plus size or big and tall lines yet, but we’re
planning on adding them presently. We had to measure a subset of the jeans by
hand to get the initial dataset, and unfortunately the larger sizes aren’t
carried in brick and mortar stores (plus they aren’t based on the proportions
of the smaller version of the same line, so they aren’t just “sized up” from
the data we took).

